# Kratom



## GravyTrain (Feb 19, 2011)

I take kratom to stay more calm in general, if not i feel to tense and cannot be comfortable. Anyone else have good experience with kratom?


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I have very pleasant experience with kratom, but it's not much compatible with working etc. I prefer enjoy it on weekends for some relief. This is a kind recreational usage, but kratom is nothing but an opioid similar to hydrocodone, with all tolerance and dependence issues, etc, so i can't figure how it my be taken on everyday basis (except pain-control purpose).


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i like kratom. it helps make me want to talk to people since a major problem of mine is just not having any desire to talk. i think everyone who is considering medication should try kratom. i use it about once per week. my only complaints are, the effects are very inconsistent and sometimes i get hangovers from it.

even if it doesnt help with SA, it's just a great plant to have around because it works as a painkiller also and it's legal.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

GravyTrain said:


> I take kratom to stay more calm in general, if not i feel to tense and cannot be comfortable. Anyone else have good experience with kratom?


I use Kratom most days, but not to relax I find it more stimulating than relaxing personally..but since I suffer with lethargy and low energy (possibly due to depression but more likely due to poor sleep) it really helps me get energised and able to function to get through the day. It also is a good positive mood booster I find.

I only take a little in capsules (1-2 grams) so as not to get tolerance or addicted.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Kratom (for me) was a wast of money. I tried all the varieties, bali, indo, thai, malaysian and none of them lowered my anxiety. Indo had a little more relaxing feeling to it but it was not close enough to call it a relief. The only thing malaysian seemed to do was actually enhance my social anxiety. On malay, walking in public was even more of a nightmare. Bali I didn't really feel anything on it. I took doses of around 5 grams and still nothing, 7 grams made me puke and that was about it. Thai is a little energizing but didn't do anything for anxiety, just made it worse.

Kratom might be good if you need a little lift out of depression but don't expect much of a relief from anxiety. If your healthy you may very well feel it working but if you feel like you have a really crippling anxiety disorder it may not be strong enough for you to notice any of it's positive effects. I was disappointed with it.

Again, that's just me, everyone is different and you might have a better reaction to it and might enjoy other health benefits it may give. Personally, I just don't see a reason to keep taking it right now.

(Sorry for the rant. :mum)


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

namespace11 said:


> Kratom (for me) was a wast of money. I tried all the varieties, bali, indo, thai, malaysian and none of them lowered my anxiety. Indo had a little more relaxing feeling to it but it was not close enough to call it a relief. The only thing malaysian seemed to do was actually enhance my social anxiety. On malay, walking in public was even more of a nightmare. Bali I didn't really feel anything on it. I took doses of around 5 grams and still nothing, 7 grams made me puke and that was about it. Thai is a little energizing but didn't do anything for anxiety, just made it worse.
> 
> Kratom might be good if you need a little lift out of depression but don't expect much of a relief from anxiety. If your healthy you may very well feel it working but if you feel like you have a really crippling anxiety disorder it may not be strong enough for you to notice any of it's positive effects. I was disappointed with it.
> 
> ...


You really should try the kratom resin. It is way more potent and the calming effect is more prominent. And if you got powder leaving around you can make an extract. This will be similar to the resin or even more potent.

In general, i wouldn't recommend kratom as a treatment for anxiety. Many people (me for example) cant resist the opioid feeling, and its kinda hard for me after experiences with kratom and other minor opioids, not to think about taking opioids all day...

Mulungu is a better choice in my opinion. The 30x extract i occasionally use works wonders. I can not decide if the anxiolytic effect is even stronger than of benzos.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

freud knows he's ****, mulungu is new age good ****, time to stop rambling about valerian and other oldy's.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

freud said:


> ...Mulungu is a better choice in my opinion. The 30x extract i occasionally use works wonders. I can not decide if the anxiolytic effect is even stronger than of benzos.


I'm definitely going to look into that mulungu. I just need to find a legit place were they sell it. The site where I bought the kratom at doesn't have it in stock. Where did you get that 30x mulungu or did you decoction it yourself?


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> freud knows he's ****, mulungu is new age good ****, time to stop rambling about valerian and other oldy's.


Thanks man, i am glad that i can contribute something to the forum and your efforts.

Namespace, i had the bark itself and it was relaxing but not really strong but i could feel the potential. Then i saw this 30x extract to a reasonable price and bought some. And i was stunned. Really, 200mg of this is stronger than benzos. And from what i have read, addiction doesn't form as fast, if it even forms.

Ehm, i missed your question.  I bought it from a german herb-site but i think i know some legit vendors in the US. I will look for it and write you a PM.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

so i assume people get withdrawals if they take kratom daily for weeks/months and then stop?


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

belfort said:


> so i assume people get withdrawals if they take kratom daily for weeks/months and then stop?


Yes, but not as strong like from common opioids but it can be quite unpleasant. It also depends on the form of Kratom someone takes. Some extracts have high amounts of the main, for the opioid effect responsible, substance 7-hydroxymitragynine and a lower amount of the other active substances which produce this unique activation. Taking this extracts will result in a little worse withdrawal.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

belfort said:


> so i assume people get withdrawals if they take kratom daily for weeks/months and then stop?


It's best if you take a couple days of the week off taking kratom to avoid any problems. Although, it's not very easy to develop an addiction with just plain leaf. Now, kratom extracts can become really dangerous if you decide to take those often. So, something to be very cautious about.

edit: sorry, didn't see your post freud.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

GravyTrain said:


> I take kratom to stay more calm in general, if not i feel to tense and cannot be comfortable. Anyone else have good experience with kratom?


Kratom is a very useful tool and I like it very much, but I find it quite stimulating and it can make my anxiety or stress worse at times, and also lead to manic episodes if I'm not careful to relax and ground myself.

It's certainly a good alternative to opiate pills if you like that sort of thing, feels very similar to codeine and tramadol buzz but the body load is much gentler than tramadol in particular which is quite harsh on the liver.

Pity Kratom is so expensive though. I used to make tea with it but found that is quite an inefficient and wasteful way to use it. I now buy 100g and capsule it with veggie caps. Much easier and cleaner, and you get a very controlled dosage and longer lasting effect. I will sometimes cut it with other stuff to make it more relaxing and take the edge off the stimulation or boost the nootropic effect.

Although it does have a good recreational value for an opiate high or as a amphetamine-empathetic stimulant, I feel that "less is more" when it comes to Kratom and it's best not to over-dose or over-use it. Just a small maintenance dose taken daily is enough to make you feel tip top without affecting your ability to function normally.

Would love to get hold of some live plant leaves, and maybe have a go at growing it.


----------

